# Red Raspberry Wine



## shen (Nov 11, 2011)

I just mixed up the last of my juice. I purchased a 5 gallon pail of red raspberry juice from Walkers and the numbers are 21 Brix, 1.52 TA and sulfites at 50 ppm. I added enough calcium carbonate to drop the TA .3%, then added water to bring it down to .8%. Since I'm going to back sweeten and cold stabilize it, this should be good. I added 3 tsp of pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient and enough sugar to bring it back up to 21 Brix. 

Has anyone ever made this? and is there anything I forgot before I pitch the yeast?

Thanks,
-scott


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2011)

Just curious how much calcium carb and water did you add?


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2011)

Did you save any juice for a f-pac? You will need one.


----------



## shen (Nov 11, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Just curious how much calcium carb and water did you add?


3 tsp calcium carb, and a gallon of water. Why do you ask?


----------



## shen (Nov 11, 2011)

Tom said:


> Did you save any juice for a f-pac? You will need one.


No Tom, I didn't. I guess I could pull some out and freeze it, or I could get fresh raspberries next spring and press some juice. What do you think?


----------



## Tom (Nov 12, 2011)

I would use frozen berries.
Make a f-pac soon after you stabilize. this will give you time for clearing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 14, 2011)

shen said:


> 3 tsp calcium carb, and a gallon of water. Why do you ask?



Thanks Shen. The reason I asked is I also picked up some of this and Cranberry. I did not start it yet but I plan to keep back one gallon for an fpack and add one gallon of simple syrup. At that point I'll look and see what adjustment I'll make with soem Potasium Carbonate before I ferment it out. I plan to keep it a bit higher in acid since I'll be using it for blending.


----------



## cst (Nov 14, 2011)

What is Walker's? I've seen it referenced a couple of times. Mail order place? Local farm?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 14, 2011)

cst said:


> What is Walker's? I've seen it referenced a couple of times. Mail order place? Local farm?



google Walkers Fruit Basket. It is a place that sells juice of all kinds to wineries and home wine makers. They do ship.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 21, 2011)

*rass berry revisited*

 the first thing to note is it a quality high concentrate,and requires no ,I replete no enzyme brake down,its is the king of juices ,and as, I have found do as if you were making a standard fruit wine without the mess,ferment as normal using the contents they give you ,allow it to take its time ,clear as you would do any other wine with super kleer or such,if you need to back sweeten its only at the very end and if you feel you need a fpac,that also at the very end with this juice,do a fresh squeezed fpac it works out nicely if you don't want to cook one.This is a nice product on its own,be smart with it and you will enjoy the end results I guarantee.


----------



## UBB (Nov 21, 2011)

*Nanking Cherry Wine*

Sorry, wrong button.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comments Joe, we appreciate it and will use them.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 22, 2011)

I really love my raspberry wine. Someday I will get to Walkers and buy the juice but you know how busy being retired can be. 

Larry


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 22, 2011)

I make a lot of raspberry wine from my 100# of berries every year. I use around 4# per gallon and no f pack is needed. It is loaded with flavor. If the acid has been balanced, you're good. I tried to make 100% juice earlier this year from frozen berries and it was not successful. I tried adjusting the acid, but the flavor suffered! I'm making mostly melomel now as I have a great recipe for that. I can't keep it on the shelf once people find out it's there.
What is the SG and TA on that juice?

Debbie


----------



## shen (Nov 22, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> I make a lot of raspberry wine from my 100# of berries every year. I use around 4# per gallon and no f pack is needed. It is loaded with flavor. If the acid has been balanced, you're good. I tried to make 100% juice earlier this year from frozen berries and it was not successful. I tried adjusting the acid, but the flavor suffered! I'm making mostly melomel now as I have a great recipe for that. I can't keep it on the shelf once people find out it's there.
> What is the SG and TA on that juice?
> 
> Debbie


21 brix and 1.51 TA. I'm hoping it finishes well. I've dropped the TA to .8 with calcium carb, and a gallon of water, then readjusted the sugar back to 21 brix.


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 22, 2011)

Great numbers!

Good Luck..

Debbie


----------



## cst (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks will do.


----------

